# Apprentice, Two people are through to Final



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Stella is throught to the final.

I think she is lovely and would deffo trade in the wife for her.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

strange taste you have there!

She's got a square face


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

mixed feelings on her tbh, she is a total cow when she wants to be, i dont really like the other guy either


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Poor bunch this year.

Oh and I'd trade my wife for Nick!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the title! I was recording it to watch later


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Loved this quote from the "brand" baggsy "Im a big fish in a small pond"- Interviewer-- Your not even a fish....


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for ruining it chump!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

karren brady would receive the meat sword umpteen times


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

grrrr had recorded this... 

Bit spoilt now!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Seems I have been beaten to it, but a spoiler alert would have been nice. Oh no wait....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ooops Sorry (as he drags himself into the dog house)

Keep my gob shut in future.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

still watch


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Viper said:


> Thanks for the title! I was recording it to watch later


+1 :wall:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Viper said:


> Thanks for the title! I was recording it to watch later


+1 cheers for the spoiler:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll delete that off the sky+ now then...


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Look at you lot crying, grow up.

:lol:


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Grrr, just got in from work to watch it having managed to stick my fingers in my ears earlier only to see this title.

You are forgiven however as it doesn't really matter


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Lost all interest in this once the lovely liz was fired last week.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Stella is a grade A tool, so far up her own ringpiece that she needs a snorkel!

Wagner to win......................oh wait........Monotone to win!


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Baggs " your full of ****" hahahahahhahahah quality


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you think they left him in just for the entertainment value of ripping him to shreds in an interview?


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I got my hopes up last night whilst watching this. If you pressed 'i' on Sky last night is said episode '13 of 15' so with Lord Alans reaction to kicking Liz off last week I thought she may be coming back next week hence episode 14.
The finals on Sunday so that was short lived.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Watched it this morning. I think the right two got to the final imo. Including Stella....didn't see that one coming.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

15/15 is usually about their backgrounds I think?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know whos through in the title!

No need to bother watching it now! :wall:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Think I'd better ammend the title - if I can see the keyboard through all these tears that is.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

yourd only have to pick up a paper or turn on the tv or open up the browers or even the radio to find out who in the final.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I think Sugar seemed genuinely annoyed he'd sacked Liz last week and backed Baggs, only to be told things weren't quite as they seemed. He fell for the Baggs sales pitch last week and his promise of a field of ponies, only to find what he got was pony and trap as it were.
Claude wotsname's remark about him not even being a fish was classic, but I loved it when he was pulling 'the brand' apart. Claude thingamy said "you are _not_ a brand ok? You are _not_ a brand" in his most insistant and authoritative voice... oof, take that Baggsy, you've been told. There was a slight pause... Baggs lower lip trembled slightly... then Baggs said "I think I might be" :lol:

The interviews didn't seem to produce as many revelations and knife twisting opportunities this time, maybe they made sure their CVs were spot on and left little for them to go at, Jamie excepted. Joanna died a slow death though when she didn't appear to have much clue about Sugar's companies, a topic they always get asked every year.

Is there any weapon on earth that can cut a man down to size with such ruthless and deadly efficiency as one of Margaret's withering looks of disapproval? :lol:
I don't know if it's done deliberately to convey the stern image for the TV, but Claude comes over as just plain rude. There's being stern and conducting a tough interview, but good manners are still important. Posh Bloke stood up to him and fought his corner well I thought, and with the others too. I've obviously totally misjudged him as I've not had him down to succeed in this at all so far. I've backed Stella all the way through this to get the job, and I still think she has more about her, and would be more able to get up and get things moving and done, but now I've got a horrible feeling Posh Bloke Chris might just nick it from her.
The final is going to be very interesting I think.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> yourd only have to pick up a paper or turn on the tv or open up the browers or even the radio to find out who in the final.


That is true, but from my personal perspective, unlike everyone else who posted up their disapproval about the spoiler in the title (apart from Johnnyopolis), I can't just choose not to be here; it's my job to manage the site and so I have to be on here whenever I'm able to, so when a thread goes up literally a few minutes after it's been broadcast, then there's no way I could have avoided seeing it when I'm regularly monitoring what new threads are going up.

Anyway, it's done now, the OP's apologised and it's no big deal in the grand scheme.

But in future, any spoilers, be they for TV, sport or whatever, by all means post them up, but don't include anything in the actual title and state that the thread might/will contain results. It's not a lot to ask, but in the interests of people who have to be here reading as much of the new content as they can, i.e me and the staff team, we'd ask that this is adhered to in future


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Viper said:


> That is true, but from my personal perspective, unlike everyone else who posted up their disapproval about the spoiler in the title (apart from Johnnyopolis), I can't just choose not to be here; it's my job to manage the site and so I have to be on here whenever I'm able to, so when a thread goes up literally a few minutes after it's been broadcast, then there's no way I could have avoided seeing it when I'm regularly monitoring what new threads are going up.
> 
> Anyway, it's done now, the OP's apologised and it's no big deal in the grand scheme.
> 
> But in future, any spoilers, be they for TV, sport or whatever, by all means post them up, but don't include anything in the actual title and state that the thread might/will contain results. It's not a lot to ask, but in the interests of people who have to be here reading as much of the new content as they can, i.e me and the staff team, we'd ask that this is adhered to in future


Ive not read anything in this thread other than this and my post in fear it would go pear shaped further than knowing one who got through.

I would however say that people shouldnt have to avoid forums in fear the cat might be out the bag on a number of things they dont yet know about.

In October I managed togo a week from an F1 race to actually watching it the following weekend. I was out of the country and wanted to enjoy the F1 weekend feel....

No big deal to the OP who must have been getting some hassle but you dont have to be a Rocket Scientist to know not to put film endings in a thread title...

Cheers

PaulN

Ps no one tell me who won the F1 this year its still on sky+


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Multipla Mick said:


> I don't know if it's done deliberately to convey the stern image for the TV, but Claude comes over as just plain rude. There's being stern and conducting a tough interview, but good manners are still important.


I think you're dead right - one of them offered his hand when he walked in for a handshake and was just blanked - that's plain rude - if there wasn't so much at stake, you'd be tempted to kick off at the bloke.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree with that. 

To me, a handshake is a sign of mutual respect. 

If the interviewer refuses that then, especially in the situation they are in being in the show, he is just a bully abusing the power he has.


----------

